# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Santireef  IV (é desta...)

## Anthony Rosado Neto

Bem pessoal aqui venho com mais um aquário  :Admirado:  muitas coisas tem mudado mas desta pelo menos já esta plenamente montado e agora é esperar que cresça... 

Aquário 180x80x40
Sump 120x70x50
Depósito de 510L cheio de rocha viva
Escumador Bubble King Deluxe 300 ext.
Reactor de carvão activo
Reactor com Bio pellets
Circulação Sunsun 12000L + Resun 15000 (para trocar mais tarde por 2 vortech MP40)
Calha ATI 8x80W (4 Aquablue Spezial + 4 Blue plus)
Reactor de calcio Deltec PF601S
Controlador Bubble magus (compensação de calcio)
Profilux 2 (monitorização/control de PH, ORP, Temp e iluminação)

Manutenção: TPAs semanais de cerca de 150/180L de agua natural + Coral vitalizer e aminoácidos KZ
                   Limpezas necessárias
                   Mais nada  :SbSourire: 

As pellets retiro ou meto em função da necessidade.

As Fotos:















Bem de momento é tudo, algumas algas vão aparecendo, no areão e na rocha, mas acho que vão se controlando...

 :SbOk:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Um pequeno Video.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Parabens António!! Parece estar tudo muito bom no sistema!! O aqua tem boa largura e o scape está muito bom!
Boas cores, saude dos corais e peixes... quando isso crescer vai ficar muito bom!!

Parabens!  :Pracima:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Promete!!!Q :Pracima: 

Qual o reactor de carvão que usas?

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Parabens António!! Parece estar tudo muito bom no sistema!! O aqua tem boa largura e o scape está muito bom!
> Boas cores, saude dos corais e peixes... quando isso crescer vai ficar muito bom!!
> 
> Parabens!


Boas Marco,

obrigado




> Promete!!!Q
> 
> Qual o reactor de carvão que usas?


Boas Hugo, 

O reactor é um diy que aqui tinha, bem grande para a quantidade que uso...

obrigado

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas amigo!!!!!
Estava a ver que nunca mais colocavas nada.
5 estrelas... umas medidas de aquario muito boas.
Corais bonitos, peixes bonitos, tudo bom.
Vai actualizando.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas amigo!!!!!
> Estava a ver que nunca mais colocavas nada.
> 5 estrelas... umas medidas de aquario muito boas.
> Corais bonitos, peixes bonitos, tudo bom.
> Vai actualizando.


Boas Ricardo,

Obrigado, sim actualizando o tópico...
Gostava de conseguir tirar umas fotos melhores mas o gajo, eu, não se ajeita la muito bem com isso...


 :Xmassmile:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

Anthony,

Parece-me muito bem. :Pracima:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Anthony,
> 
> Parece-me muito bem.


 :SbSourire: 

Obrigado

----------


## Cesar Soares

Boas Anthony

Muito bom o teu aquário! Gostei muito do layout.  Parabéns!! :Palmas:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Boas Anthony
> 
> Muito bom o teu aquário! Gostei muito do layout.  Parabéns!!


obrigado Cesar,

Eu também gosto, alias para mim esta a ser o meu melhor aquário de sempre  :SbSourire: 

 :SbOk:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Bem, aqui vai uma tentativa de tirar umas fotos decentes... mas as mãos do "artista" não são grande coisa... Fazia falta um gajo no hobbie aqui que tira se umas boas fotos... enfim é o que se arranja  :Cool: 





































Venham dai dicas, perguntas, opiniões etc etc etc...


 :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Muito bonito como esta a montagem do aquario, parabens e boa sorte

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> Anthony Rosado Neto;191961]Bem, aqui vai uma tentativa de tirar umas fotos decentes... mas as mãos do "artista" não são grande coisa... Fazia falta um gajo no hobbie aqui que tira se umas boas fotos... enfim é o que se arranja


Me parece uma acro CARDUUS certo? Tenho uma muito identica.
Com o tempo gostaria de trocar uns feedbaks nomeadamente sobre este coral,
Diz-me estas adicionar potassio o tank?
Se sim qual e como o fazes?

 :SbOk:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Me parece uma acro CARDUUS certo? Tenho uma muito identica.
> Com o tempo gostaria de trocar uns feedbaks nomeadamente sobre este coral,
> Diz-me estas adicionar potassio o tank?
> Se sim qual e como o fazes?


Boas Ricardo,

Sim é uma carduus, por sinal a tua é muito bonita ahahahah.

A respeito do potássio e kalk, não meto nada, apenas mudas de grande percentagem, escumação boa, reactor de cálcio e vitalizer + aminoácidos 1 vez por semana.
Uma coisa que comecei a fazer agora é no dia antes da TPA faço uma mistura de rotiferos, phyto e zooplankton e meto no aquário, como disse no dia a seguir espeto com uma boa TPA, ver que que dá...

Boas entradas

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Muito bonito como esta a montagem do aquario, parabens e boa sorte


Obrigado Paulo

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

É pena tanta gente a ver e tão poucos a comentar... gostava de poder responder a algumas questões vossas ou então esta tudo esclarecido....
Bora la moços vamos participar...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Anthony,

Muitos parabéns pelo aquário... o layout está espectacular e estás com umas cores do caraças.... muito bom!

Já que insistes em perguntas.... aqui vai a minha - o que queres dizer com "Controlador Bubble magus (compensação de calcio)"? Estás a utilizar uma bomba doseadora da bubble-magus e adicionar cloreto de cálcio? Eu sou da opinião que a melhor solução num aquário grande é fazer balling + reactor de Ca.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá Anthony,
> 
> Muitos parabéns pelo aquário... o layout está espectacular e estás com umas cores do caraças.... muito bom!
> 
> Já que insistes em perguntas.... aqui vai a minha - o que queres dizer com "Controlador Bubble magus (compensação de calcio)"? Estás a utilizar uma bomba doseadora da bubble-magus e adicionar cloreto de cálcio? Eu sou da opinião que a melhor solução num aquário grande é fazer balling + reactor de Ca.


Olá Ricardo,

Desde já obrigado e bom ano para ti e para os teus, e claro para todos os outros membros.

O meu "guia" e o reactor de cálcio, mas como sabes tenho que limitar o reactor senão o KH dispara para valores altíssimos, nesse caso não consigo atingir os valores de CA que eu acho que são bons, portanto faço o dito baling para compensar esse cálcio ligeiramente mais baixo que acho que deve de estar.

Para veres neste momento estou a meter 20ml por dia de cálcio como compensação.

Não sou também muito picuinhas nisso, se os valor estiverem perto do que quero, por exemplo 410 quando eu quero nos 420, nem lhe mexo fica mesmo como esta. Acho que quanto menos andar "encima" do aquário melhor...

 :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> O meu "guia" e o reactor de cálcio, mas como sabes tenho que limitar o reactor senão o KH dispara para valores altíssimos, nesse caso não consigo atingir os valores de CA que eu acho que são bons, portanto faço o dito baling para compensar esse cálcio ligeiramente mais baixo que acho que deve de estar.


 :yb624:  O reactor de Calcio é muito bom mesmo mas ainda se nota algo complexo na sua afinação constante, boa pratica é sim o complementar com o bailling.(escapatória)

Qual o tipo de mídia que usas no reactor?
Qual o PH dentro do reactor?
Qual a quantidade de injecção de CO2?
Quais os valores de Calcio e Kh a saída do reactor?, logo somando isto mais o complemento de Bailling sabemos os consumos  exactos que esta a existir, como deves saber com certeza .

Continua com o bom trabalho. :Pracima:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> O reactor de Calcio é muito bom mesmo mas ainda se nota algo complexo na sua afinação constante, boa pratica é sim o complementar com o bailling.(escapatória)
> 
> Qual o tipo de mídia que usas no reactor?
> Qual o PH dentro do reactor?
> Qual a quantidade de injecção de CO2?
> Quais os valores de Calcio e Kh a saída do reactor?, logo somando isto mais o complemento de Bailling sabemos os consumos  exactos que esta a existir, como deves saber com certeza .
> 
> Continua com o bom trabalho.


Boas é como digo Ricardo, não sou picuinhas nessas coisas, mas posso responder a algumas:

Qual o tipo de mídia que usas no reactor? Aqua crown Hy carb special

Qual o PH dentro do reactor? O controlador para nos 6.3 e liga nos 6.5/6.6

Qual a quantidade de injecção de CO2? o necessário para levar uma eternidade a injectar  :SbClown: 

Quais os valores de Calcio e Kh a saída do reactor?, logo somando isto mais o complemento de Bailling sabemos os consumos  exactos que esta a existir, como deves saber com certeza. Isso não sei, nunca medi

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ora aqui vão umas fresquinhas... Mas já não deve de ser a 1ª que há muita que saem meio tortas.... :EEK!:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

E para não só falar do bom, aqui as algas que estão a aparecer no aquário, ver se meto uns turbos para ver se desbastam isso...
É algo que já espera que chega-se espero que não seja nada de mais...




 :SbOk:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Já agora quem quiseres dar umas dicas de como tirar melhor fotos pode dar, a maquina é uma canon 350D

 :Olá:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Anthony :Olá: , tens aí umas belas peças!

Quanto ás fotos, tens a lente suja, nota-se claramente. :SbClown: 
Já agora que lente estás a usar?

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Bem dicas dicas não quero dar não me acho com capacidade de fotógrafo   :Smile:  :yb624:  mas talvez um conselho, uma vez tirei uma foto com flash, (penso que as que costumam tirar aqui é com flash) e um palhaço ficou com a vista só de um lado toda inchada pode ou não ter sido disso se não foi então foi uma grande coincidência isto aconteceu logo no 1.º ou 2.º mês do aqua. ainda levei à loja para ver o que podiam fazer por ele com medicamentos, mas nada foi-se... fiquem bem... bom fim de semana!!

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> uma vez tirei uma foto com flash, (penso que as que costumam tirar aqui é com flash)


Olá Paulo :Olá: ,

Estás enganado :Smile:  as fotos a um aquário devem ser tiradas sem flash! Não só porque já existe luz suficiente, mas também porque o vidro faz reflexo do flash.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá Anthony, tens aí umas belas peças!
> 
> Quanto ás fotos, tens a lente suja, nota-se claramente.
> Já agora que lente estás a usar?


Obrigado Ricardo,

Pa lente segundo me disseram tem fungos igualmente a maquina derivado a humidade... nota-se ate nos cantos das fotos os fungos....
A lente é uma 70/300mm da sigma tenho outra mas é a de origem da maquina 18/55mm (???)

Que que me aconselhas?




> Bem dicas dicas não quero dar não me acho com capacidade de fotógrafo   mas talvez um conselho, uma vez tirei uma foto com flash, (penso que as que costumam tirar aqui é com flash) e um palhaço ficou com a vista só de um lado toda inchada pode ou não ter sido disso se não foi então foi uma grande coincidência isto aconteceu logo no 1.º ou 2.º mês do aqua. ainda levei à loja para ver o que podiam fazer por ele com medicamentos, mas nada foi-se... fiquem bem... bom fim de semana!!


As fotos como diz o Ricardo sempre sem flash assim foram tiradas, o problema e mesmo as mãos do "fotografo" e talvez as lente(s).

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Taborda

Ok Ok Ricardo já percebi e tens toda a razão sim senhor faz sentido, obrigadão!!

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Testes do aquário:

MG: 1260
CA: 420
KH: 9.4

Estou a usar 6 horas de reactor de calcio (CO2) e injecto 30ml de calcio por dia por "balling".

Ate parece mentira estarem tao bons, manutenção mantem-se iguais, boas TPAs e pouco mais  :SbOk5:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Estive a construir um "instrumento" muito usado ultimamente pela malta para tirar foto, uma lupa, tubo de PVC e silicone e bora nessa Vanessa:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Aqui vai disto:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Bota mais:





















Já chega, fotos fresquinhas dos Algarves...  :SbSourire: 

Como se pode ver as algas nos branches não me deixam, no entanto para a semana deve de chegar o exercito "americano" para combater estas algas....

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Muito bom Anthony!
Parabéns!

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Espetaculo de corais............parabens

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Muito bom Anthony!
> Parabéns!





> Espetaculo de corais............parabens


Obrigado  :Olá:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

Anthony,

Essa acro da terceira foto é simplesmente fantástica  :Pracima: 

Continua com o bom trabalho :SbOk:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Anthony,
> 
> Essa acro da terceira foto é simplesmente fantástica 
> 
> Continua com o bom trabalho


Obrigado Ricardo, de facto é bem porreira mas a minha preferida é esta:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

:yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: ,

Era mesmo essa, eu é que tenho a configuração de visualização do forum num outro modo e por vezes esqueço desse pormenor.

Sorry

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> ,
> 
> Era mesmo essa, eu é que tenho a configuração de visualização do forum num outro modo e por vezes esqueço desse pormenor.
> 
> Sorry


 :SbSourire:  sem stress.

De facto estou bastante com o que tenho feito no aquário, tenho alguns corais que não estou a gostar muito... mas enquanto não houver outros melhores para substituir, vão ficando.

Esta a questão das algas como já tínhamos falado mas o exercito esta cá brevemente e espero que encham bem a barriga... tenho apenas 4 turbos e por onde passam fazem o seu trabalho, mas coitados tem algas para encher a barriga milhares de vezes.... pensei que com 2 meses de "ciclo" dos branches não teria problema nas algas mas parece que me enganei...

 :SbOk3:

----------


## BUÉdeFISH

Parabens , o aquario está uma maravilha , tive o prazer de o ver ao vivo

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Parabens , o aquario está uma maravilha , tive o prazer de o ver ao vivo


Obrigado  :Olá:

----------

